# Dick Van ****, home haunter.



## Jacksonville Haunter (Apr 21, 2011)

http://disneytravelbabble.com/blog/2010/11/01/halloween-at-dick-van-*****-house/

http://www.iamnotastalker.com/2011/11/03/halloween-at-dick-van-*****-house/

http://www.travelchannel.com/tv-sho.../making-monsters-a-monster-in-malibu-pictures

http://abclocal.go.com/kgo/story?id=8759841

http://www.nightfrights.net/DickVanDykeQT.html


----------



## MrGrimm (May 19, 2009)

Well, that now makes me a fan of his!

Ah to have time and money! We would all be haunting celebs 

Thanks for posting, I think I'll surf around and try to find other haunting celebs...


----------



## pensivepumpkin (Mar 27, 2011)

That is too cute. I love that he sits across the street and watches people react. In a Diagnosis, Murder chair. Hilarious.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

I just read his autobiography. Very complex man. 

I see lots of expensive animatronics (jealous!) not displayed to their best advantage at all. They need a setting, not just to be set up on the walkway willy-nilly.


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

I have seen on other sites that he owns a few masks from SPFX Mask also.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: One of the scariest memories I have as a child was when I watched the movie _Chitty, Chitty Bang, Bang_ and the part in the movie where the "child hunter" with the long nose went hunting for the children. What a creepy looking dude! It still gives me the creeps to watch that part. I love it when famous folks love Halloween too. It makes me feel all warm and fuzzy inside!  Of course, if I had the money, my house would look like Disney's Haunted Mansion....just a little more creepy!!! :jol:


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Just another reason I love Dick.


----------



## pensivepumpkin (Mar 27, 2011)

debbie5 said:


> i see lots of expensive animatronics (jealous!) not displayed to their best advantage at all. They need a setting, not just to be set up on the walkway willy-nilly.


+1


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

I read about this in Fright Times magazine. Imagine having the home haunt budget he has? That must be awesome. Even if he wasn't a haunter, I'm still a fan of Dick Van ****.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

I love Dick Van ****! Who doesn't. I love him even more now that I know he is a haunter. You rock Dick!


----------



## mroct31 (Nov 10, 2007)

Another thing Dick and I have in common! I ran into him at the E3 video gaming show a couple of years ago and was impressed that he seemed as into it as the rest of us geeks. Just goes to show he's a real person, who among other things, digs video games and Halloween, it just happens he works in a not to normal profession!


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

That is toooooo cool!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

That is awesome. I always thought Mary Heartman was into Halloween. She just looks it. LOL


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

What a great guy....love him even more now...


----------



## Uncle Steed (Feb 24, 2009)

HalloweenZombie said:


> I read about this in Fright Times magazine. Imagine having the home haunt budget he has? That must be awesome. Even if he wasn't a haunter, I'm still a fan of Dick Van ****.


He rules. Incidentally, I write for Fright Times sometimes. Lots of fun. :jol:


----------



## psyko99 (Jan 11, 2008)

I think either ShellHawk or Johnny thunder mentioned this a few months ago on Hauntcast. I looked it up then. I've always admired him, now even more.


----------



## Buzz (Aug 26, 2011)

Too cool.


----------



## grimghost (May 24, 2010)

Its was Rev who reported in "News from Beyond" segment in Hauntcast episode 31. It is also in FrightTime magazine (Spring 2011) issue.


----------



## remylass (Sep 18, 2008)

He loves video games and Halloween. How could I not love Dick Van ****? 

I hope I am still haunting at his age. I think he is in his mid to late eighties.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Agreed, Dick is awesome and now even more so. How very cool, I would have never thought of him as being a big Halloween fan.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

debbie5 said:


> I just read his autobiography. Very complex man.
> 
> I see lots of expensive animatronics (jealous!) not displayed to their best advantage at all. They need a setting, not just to be set up on the walkway willy-nilly.


agreed! I propose that we should all take a roadtrip to his house and help him build appropriate sets for his amazing props! It would be a great way to give back after all the years of awesome entertainment he's given to us!


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

"Chitty Chitty Bang Bang, we LOVED you" lol


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Dark Angel 27 said:


> agreed! I propose that we should all take a roadtrip to his house and help him build appropriate sets for his amazing props! It would be a great way to give back after all the years of awesome entertainment he's given to us!


Count me in!!


----------



## Jacksonville Haunter (Apr 21, 2011)

*I found some more on Dick's latest Haunt so I am posting this again. Dick was also on Making Monsters and I loaded the entire show from youtube. Hope everybody had a great year.*


----------



## MommaMoose (May 15, 2010)

It is always great to see that stars you grew up loving have the same passions that you do!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

Way to go Dick! I wonder if he ever pops in here?


----------



## R. Lamb (Oct 11, 2011)

Malibu is only about 15 miles from my house. I think I'll have to make it a point to see if I can find this Haunt next year!


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

I like him even more now. Remember the episode where they stayed in the haunted cabin? I'll bet he had a blast making that one being the haunter that he is.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Jacksonville Haunter- where is the new stuff pls??


----------



## Jacksonville Haunter (Apr 21, 2011)

*debbie5 if you are not getting this I will send a message on you home page.*


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Well, I missed this when it was first posted. How cool is that? Love it!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Just watched Making Monsters with Dick van ****. I have heard he was a haunter. The Gate Keeper they made for his was pretty cool.


----------



## MorbidFun (May 8, 2012)

that is way cool awesome to see


----------



## halloweenbarbara (Jun 26, 2010)

Anyone know when Fright Times will release their last issue that was from October 2012? I had emailed the site and they said they were behind. Now it is Feb. Anyone heard anything? Did not want to bother the site again. Next issue Due April so worried now that so many Magazines are gone.


----------



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

Seems I knew this but getting to actually see his yard and haunt is wonderful!
Thanks for the post!


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

Thats cool. I tell you, when I retire, making props and haunting is all I plan to do.


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

Love Dick Van ****! When I heard he was a haunter I sent him a 2013 Haunt Calendar just as a little thank you for all the laughs he's given me over the years. Maybe he'll submit one of his own photos for next year - how cool would that be?


----------



## Jacksonville Haunter (Apr 21, 2011)

*Uruk-Hai *
*that is a very good ideal, I got one myself and I am sure Mr Van **** will love it.*


----------

